# What's it Score?



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

While it was raining and fire safe, I decided to go and shoot my favorite 600 yard rock. I shot it 3 times with the 28, and 3 times with the 25-06. With the exception of one flyer from the 25, everything looks pretty good.

Anyway, its a pretty nice rock I think. I'm not sure how mature it is but it has decent width and awesome mass although it had much more 5 years ago before I started shooting it.

Being the solo hunter and shooter that I have become, I was unable to get a 'grip and grin' so I threw a water bottle in for perspective. ----SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice shootin!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

390


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

390 45.? Hardly. Barely 350 :mrgreen:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Uhh I think it has a under--over bite


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That rock's a biggun!

Iron sights?

.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

It really is too hard to judge. Since the water bottle is about the same size as the 28 that SS shoots.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I can't believe you are online broadcasting your unethical behavior. Everybody knows on medium sized sedimentary game you need to use a minimum .338 RUM. You, sir, disgust me. 

And can we all just agree that the lack of proper symmetry is clearly indicative of the malformed and undescended stones it is presumably missing from the bottom/center cleft region?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Most importantly, it appears to be right next to a road +100 cred points!

It is sure hard to tell from this angle, maybe if you could stand far enough behind it to barely touch it, and put the camera really close I could come up with a better score. 

Something like this should work...


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> That rock's a biggun!
> 
> Iron sights?
> 
> .


Aluminum sights. Any good recipes Goob? Every recipe I try ends up tough. ----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

johnnycake said:


> I can't believe you are online broadcasting your unethical behavior. Everybody knows on medium sized sedimentary game you need to use a minimum .338 RUM. You, sir, disgust me.
> 
> And can we all just agree that the lack of proper symmetry is clearly indicative of the malformed and undescended stones it is presumably missing from the bottom/center cleft region?


Great analytical observations. Perhaps all the Roundup that I sprayed around my rock has made it Selenium deficient.-------SS


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Who cares what is scores? That thing is huge! Nice shootin'. Smart to do it after some rain.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That rock has seen better days

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Is that a PieBald rock...holy cow. Are you going to have it mounted an put in the den?


----------

